# Anvil



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I was working the scrap metal drive at our church today and I bought a Mouse Hole Anvil.










It has the numbers 1 3 4 stamped into it and I did find that the meaning is 1×112# and 3×28# and 4×1# for a total of 200# and that it is.

Does anyone know how to find out how old it is?

I have read that the Mouse Hole anvils were made in Sheffield, England and this one looks like it has Mirage stamped into it. The ones on line have and different name- that of the manufacturer in them

It is 23 3/4" long, the top is 4 3/4" wide, it is 11 1/4" high and the base is 11 1/4" x12 1/2".
I'm thinking I would like to mount it on a 20"+ diameter log!





































Thanks Jim


----------



## WoodTooling (Feb 19, 2016)

Mousehole Forge anvils can be dated from their logos: (These are all cicra - about - dates and the words would be stacked):

1780 - 1795: MOUSEHOLE 
1795 - 1820: C&A MOUSEHOLE 
1820 - 1835: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE 
1835 - 1854: HENRY ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE 
1854 - 1875: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE FORGE 
1878: BROOKS & COOPER MOUSEHOLE FORGE SHEFFIELD WARRANTED (with the outline of a mouse and HOLE for the first time) 
1879: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE FORGE SHEFFIELD WARRANTED (mouse) HOLE PATENT 
1880: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSE HOLE FORGE (mouse) HOLE WARRANTED 
1895: M&H ARMITAGE (mouse) HOLE SHEFFIELD 
1896: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE FORGE SHEFFIELD WARRANTED PATENT (mouse) HOLE 
1911: M&H ARMITAGE MOUSEHOLE FORGE SHEFFIELD ENGLAND WARRNANTED (mouse) HOLE PATENT 
1927-1933?: OWEN-THOMAS THE OLD FORGE SHEFFIELD ENGLAND


----------



## WoodTooling (Feb 19, 2016)

I found that on a forum so, not my words.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Scrap iron my specialty. Wonder what I could build from your scrap. You did get something valuable. I use a section of railroad iron to beat thing to death on.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

YES… I see the impression as MITAGE… apparently, the AR got worn off…
Then MOUSE under that… HOLE under that… and 1 3 4 under that…

Lands somewhere in the list that Andy Smith posted…

You know it's at least 1911… and probably earlier than that…

My guess is 1880 because the words Mouse & Hole are separated; not run together.

Maybe a little soap & water and soft sponge might clean it up to see more of it?

For sure… IT IS OLD!

Good BUY!

Going to show a whole picture of it?

At 200 lbs, I'm sure you just picked it up and put it into your truck… right?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Andy. That must say Armitage and mouse hole, but the rest is dinged up too bad to read. I won't tell you what I gave for it!

Hi Brian, you would die if you saw what we threw away! Lots of round and square steel heavy wall pipe, lawn mowers, snow blowers , grills, bicycles, and a ton of new angle iron 1/4×3x4 and up to 4 ft. long! I was going to get a piece of track and then saw this and it will be all I ever need!

I bought an old long handle water pump from A Y McDonald and a fan that I'm finishing up right now.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Mafe, the blacksmith, would love it.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow nice Jim, what a find.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe. I added some shot of it in the original note!

Hi Mark, mads surely would love it but it is a beast to handle. I have it on a roll around table and something underneath broke when we slid it on from the car. I may lift it up on the workbench with my hoist until I get a permanent place for it.

Thanks, Randy. We threw away all kinds of good stuff that I would have liked to keep but have no more room. I did get about 20 files and 30 taps too.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Great find Jim. I always wanted one for the garage but not quite that big. A permanent placed spot will be fitting for this one. It weighs more than me.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a sweet looking anvil. Sure wish I could find one like that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a hunk-a-hunk-a iron right there


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL Old anvil!

Is it really 200 lbs? 

Thank you…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Dave,Bob, Roger and Joe!!

Hi Dave. I have an idea for a mount that involves a 20"+ diameter log. I want wheels on it somehow so I can lift it like a wheel barrow, but when I let it down it sits flat on the floor.

Hi Joe, it is every bit of 200#. My 1300# hoist will lift okay, though!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim, I think I know where you're going with the 20'' log idea, and I love it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK!*

You *DID* just pick it up and hauled it away!

... and I thought you were *S U P E R M A N* …... LOL
... we all know that you still ARE!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Had it been the "ACME" brand, I would have thought Wile-e sold it to you! (couldn't help myself this fine monday)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Joe. I had all I could do to slide it out of my car onto my table with wheels on it. 
Jim


----------

